# Fairmount Park/ Wissahickon Ski hill



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 21, 2009)

Took a nice tour today through the trees of the Park in the wissahickon valley. Did about 6 tree lines on various north facing verticals. Then went over to the Wiss Ski hill and earned some turns.


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 21, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Took a nice tour today through the trees of the Park in the wissahickon valley. Did about 6 tree lines on various north facing verticals. Then went over to the Wiss Ski hill and earned some turns.



good work. looks like some nice turns there.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice! Rusty lift towers.


----------



## rooftop83 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice dude.  Where'd you drop in? I've always thought about parking at the playing fields by walnut lane and riding the trees down to the fire road.  I missed that 2' dump, sucks it all washed away now.  My car still has summer tires and I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## TeleMac (Dec 28, 2009)

*IMG_0667.jpg (3 of 5)*

Sweet. We were scoping the Wissi woods a few weeks back on MTB.  If I'm right, that stand of trees in image 3 is just above the single track on the Andorra side? (1/2 mile from VGI).  None too steep but kudos to you for KIR in a rarely skiable area.


----------



## GolfingOwl (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice.  The Wiscahickon Ski Club hill doesn't get much use due to lack of snow.  This winter might be different.

I too often think about skiing in Valley Green when I'm mountain biking in there.  But 2 foot dumps are not the norm for Philly.


----------



## rooftop83 (Dec 28, 2009)

GolfingOwl said:


> Nice.  The Wiscahickon Ski Club hill doesn't get much use due to lack of snow.  This winter might be different.
> 
> I too often think about skiing in Valley Green when I'm mountain biking in there.  But 2 foot dumps are not the norm for Philly.



How does one use the ski club, do you have to be a member?


----------



## GolfingOwl (Dec 28, 2009)

rooftop83 said:


> How does one use the ski club, do you have to be a member?



I'm not a member, but I believe they own the hill/lift.  Sounds like Moe Goul hiked and skied - would like to hear if he encountered anyone and got any flack.

Here is the info on the club with trail map Wissahickon Ski Club


----------



## rooftop83 (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah, I've been to the site, not too informative, and initial member dues are 250 which is rather steep considering i'm happy hiking up through the woods for free.


----------

